# لجميع مهندسي النفط – مهم جدا



## alwardrus (7 أغسطس 2007)

العام الماضي قضيت اجازة العمل السنويه في بلدي الام. التقيت بعض زملاء سنوات الدراسه منهم العاملين في شركات اجنبيه و البعض في شركات حكوميه. من خلال نقاشي معهم فوجئت بالنظام الاداري الهش و بالاخص انعدام بعض الفروع الاساسيه في البنيه الاداريه للشركه – الكلام يدور حول الشركات الحكوميه. الشركه الحكوميه للنفط في بلدي الام أو كما يطلقون عليها الهيئه العامه للنفط و الغاز تفتقر الي فرع من أهم الفروع الحيويه الذي يلعب دور أساسي في خلق مشروع أنتاج ذو جدوي ليس فقط اقتصاديا و لكن في الوقت ذاته بدون تاثير سلبي علي الانسان و الطبيعه – انه فرع حمايه البيئه .للتذكير لا غير- فرع حمايه البيئه في البنيه الاداريه للشركات الاجنبيه يتواجد فقط عندما تعمل في بلادها الاصليه أو في دول العالم الجديد. فرع حمايه البيئه يتولي المهام التاليه:- أنجاز بحث عام للطبقات المائيه بما فيها لصالحه للشرب أو الرئ لكل حقل نفط علي حده- دراسه مفصله علي التاثير السلبي عند تسرب سائل الحفر الي الطبقات المائيه و الحلول السريعه لاحتواء المشكله ان وجدت. الدراسه تتم علي مدي فترةعملية الحفر علي شكل أخذ عينات من الابار الارتوازيه القريبه من أبار النفط أن وجدت و الا تلزم الشركه الحائزه علي تصاريح لانتاج النفط و الغاز بحفر أبار بمواصفات خاصه تسمي بابار المراقبه – للتذكير هذه الابار في فترات الانتاج تستخدم كذالك لمراقبه ديناميكا تغير قيم الضغط الطبقي و الخ..-علي فترات محدد [هذه الفترات تحدد في ملزمه مشروع الانتاج الابتدائ] يتم أخذ عينات للتربه و الهواء لدراسه الخواص الطبيعيه و ديناميكا تغيرها [+ أو - ]. أنشاء جداول للتنابؤ بهذه التغيرات للخواص لمقارنتها بالقيم الحقيقيه عند تصميم المشروع العام للانتاج (عادة لتنفيذ عمليات أستخراج و انتاج النفط يتم تصميم من 3 الي 6 مشاريع).- دراسه مفصله حول التاثير السلبي عند حرق الغاز المصاحب للنفط علي الهواء و قطر محيط التلوث[الجزء الضئيل من الغاز المصاحب للنفط يتم عزله عبر عازلات خاصه و يتم الاستفاده منه]. مذ بدايه 2007 في أوروبا و روسيا الاتحاديه صدر قرار يمنع حرق الغاز المصاحب للنفط بشكل عام في الحقول و القطاعات النفطيه و أجبار الشركات علي ايجاد حلول ذات جدوي أقتصاديه للحكومه و الشركه علي حد سواء للاستفاده من هذا الغاز – في روسياء الان جميع الشركات منكبه علي تصميم مشاريع تهتم بدراسه اليه ضخ الغاز المصاحب للنفط في الطبقات النفطيه لغرض زيادة القدره الانتاجيه للابار و الجدوي الاقتصاديه لهذه العمليات.- فرع حمايه البيئه يهتم بمراقبة طرق تبطين الابار و استجابتها لمواصفات البيئه [كل دوله لها مواصفاتها الخاصه بها و التي يجب علي كل الشركات الخضوع لها] و اعطاء الضوء الاخضر للشركه المنتجه ببدء عمليات الاستخراج.- في حالة استخدام الطرق الثانويه في استخراج الزيت [استخدام المواد الكيميائيه السامه بطبيعه الحال] عن طريق الحقن المباشر في الابار الانتاجيه أو الغير مباشره عن طريق أبار الحقن [و هي الاكثر خطرا علي البيئه لان هذه الابارعادة تكون خلف الحزام النفطي و أقرب منه الي الحزام المائي المحيط عادة بمكمن النفط خاصة في المصائد ذوات شكل الحنبره] تقوم شركات الانتاج باصدار تقارير شهريه الي فرع حمايه البيئه [عادة التكاليف تكون علي حساب الشركه المنتجه و هذا يحدد قانونيا في عقود تصاريح الانتاج] لكي يتم لفرع حمايه البيئه من المراقبه و في الوقت ذاته القيام بمعاقبه الشركات عن طريق الغرامات الضخمه و بعض الاحيان سحب التصاريح.رجاء خاص – أقراء موضوع كتاب جاهز للطبع و لكن أستاذ دكتور - أنور الوردماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكت. كذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه تحياتي لجميع المهندسين بريدي الالكتروني[email protected]الشركه http://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## lion1550 (7 أغسطس 2007)

ولكن أين الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه ؟


----------



## alwardrus (7 أغسطس 2007)

الي الاخوه المهنديسن و الاداريين و الجامعيين العربالسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته.خلال الاربع السنوات السابقه بعون الله أجتهدة في وضع كتاب باللغه العربيه في هندسه فيزياء المكامن اللنفطيه والطرق المخبريه لدراسه خواص الصخور و النفط. في الوقت الحاضر أقوم بترجمه كتاب جيد من الروسيه الي الام العربيه يهتم خصوصا بطرق وضع و تصميم مشاريع الانتاج...الجدوي الاقتصاديه .... أمثله محلوله ... و ...االـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسوال ما هي الاليه التي تتبع في وطنا العربي لنشر الكتب.كيف يتم الحصول علي تصريح باعتماد الكتب لتدريسها في الجامعاتكيف و من المسؤل أو المختص بتنقيح الماده أو الكتاب لغويالكم جزيل الشكر و خالص التحيهأستاذ دكتور - أنور الوردماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 في الوقت الحاضر - مدير عام لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكت في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه تحياتي لجميع المهندسين بريدي الالكتروني[email protected] الشركهhttp://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

lion1550 قال:


> ولكن أين الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه ؟


 
يا أخي الممهندس الفـــــــــــــــــــــــــاضل
</p> لكي تاخذ نبذه عن الكتاب ارجع الي الصفحه الاساسيه و </p>أقراء موضوع - كتاب للطبع و لكن </p>أخوك في الله ا/د انور الورد</p>


----------

